# Okafor, Wallace or Felton



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Which player will be the biggest factor in the success or failure of the Bobcats next season?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Okafor if he stays healthy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SHEED! said:


> Okafor if he stays healthy


Felton.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Felton.


It doesn't happen often, but I agree with you.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> It doesn't happen often, but I agree with you.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm betting Okafor's no factor for anything but polishing the pine with his butt.

Sooo...Wallace or Felton?

I'll go with Felton, just because a fine point guard can transform a team in a way a SF seldom does. Not to say Wallace won't be important--he will--but I think Felton will be the key.

Laurie


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

27 points, 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals and orchestrating a 116-110 victory over the Hawks.

This is why you build your team around Raymond Felton and get guys who can run with this kid. He's special. There is no excuse for the Bobcats not averaging over a 103 ppg next year, with Felton running the show. This is an uptempo team.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

felton is going to be better than chris paul.

he's the guy to build the team around.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Felton has it all. He is a really great guy: has great character on and off the court, a proven winner (college and highschool championships), and loves basketball with a great passion and will never stop working to improve. He's unselfish and knows how to play. Physically he has an incredible combination of strength and speed. There's not much he can't do.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think Felton is the franchise player. Okafor's been looking like a better Nick Collison, and not much more.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Okafor's been looking like a better Nick Collison, and not much more.


At least Collison _plays_.

Laurie


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> felton is going to be better than chris paul.
> 
> he's the guy to build the team around.


First quote, NO! Second quote, YES!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

But he may well end up being better than Chris Paul over the long haul. Paul came into the League more ready to play on the pro level, but Felton has worked hard and quite possibly caught up. Over the years, he might turn out to have been the better pick-up.

Laurie


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Felton is more physically gifted than Paul, and imo has higher upside. 

Emeka Okafor? Who is that?

....


:| 

lol the guy has fallen off the face of the earth this season.

Actually, why am I lol'ing, he was one of my favorite players. :sigh:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> Emeka Okafor? who is that?


I think he was an actor on a sit-com back in the early 80s...or maybe that was somebody else. :wink:

Laurie


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

endora60 said:


> I think he was an actor on a sit-com back in the early 80s...or maybe that was somebody else. :wink:
> 
> Laurie


 :rofl: 

but in all seriousness, this team gets no breaks. Not that it really mattered, he was mediocre to start the season anyway with all that extra muscle he put on. His touch around the basket just looked horrible.


----------

